# Mate, historia de unas lechugas



## duvija

El amigo Mate se jubiló de mod, y aquí le queremos dedicar unas merecidas odas a su trabajo. Quien tenga nobles historias de este personaje, que las agregue.


----------



## Lurrezko

He oído que prepara unas WRLeaks y se va a recluir en la Embajada de Ecuador.


----------



## Mate

Bueno, muchas gracias. Pero me encantaría que seas vos quien abra la ronda de anécdotas.


----------



## Lurrezko

El primer contacto que tuve con Mate fue a título personal y por su condición civil de veterinario. Le consulté sobre la salud de mi gato. Me dio buenos consejos y me atendió con la amabilidad y bonhomía que lo han hecho famoso en el foro, y nos hicimos compadres. El gato murió en cuestión de una semana.


----------



## Mate

Como en toda calumnia, siempre debe haber una parte de verdad que encubre el verdadero mensaje, que es una mentira. La verdad es que el señor Lurrezco me solicitó la receta de una pócima tóxica para deshacerse de no se qué personaje con quien estaba seriamente endeudado. Y si murió o no ese no es asunto mío.


----------



## swift

Ay, Mate —Guille para los íntimos—. ¡Qué recuerdos!  Vos y Bocha siempre fueron para mí un par de referencias. De los mods a los que más he admirado, de los más ecuánimes y de los más honorables. Pero este hilo va de vos, así que...

¿Te acordás cuando los April’s Fools eran festivos y daban para unas buenas risotadas? A mí me causaba gracia Porcamiseria, que por alguna razón asociaba con una némesis tuya.


----------



## Peterdg

Aquí tenemos algo para empezar.

¡Gracias por estar con nosotros durante tanto tiempo Mate! Ya estuviste cuando yo empecé en el foro: te echaremos de menos.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero no se va, Peter. Se apea de su condición honorable para, según dicen las malas lenguas, tener tiempo de cultivar un huerto de lechugas en su latifundio de la pampa. Un caso clásico de _beatus ille_.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg! qué se va a ir !!!! se queda, con lechugas y todo.


----------



## Peterdg

Se va como moderador: ya significa algo, ¿no?

Lo ("le" para los leístas) necesito para matar ("mate": primera o tercera persona singular del subjuntivo presente del verbo "matar", también imperativo de cortesía del mismo verbo) a esos intrépidos foreros que ni siquiera se dignan de seguir o leer las sencillas reglas del foro.


----------



## swift

¡Ay, Peter! Qué desdichas, qué desdichas.  Mate tuvo por un tiempo un avatar de podadora. Bien le vendría al foro que Mate pusiera a su servicio sus talentos huertísticos para ver si lo limpia de tanto abrojo.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Abrojo? Oiga, sin insultar.


----------



## Colchonero

Una vez, Don Mate quiso secuestrar a mis hijos, supongo que para probar pócimas veterinarias. Me ofreció dinero por ellos, incluso. La verdad es que no sé por qué no acepté.


----------



## Vanda

Mate? Guille? Bien, es mio chá mate preferido! Meu argentino predileto! Matito, Matinho, Matão!

Colchonero, adorei!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Cuando yo lo conocí, allá en el Cuaternario, él se llamaba Mateamargo y yo Alexacohen. Los dragones poblaban la Tierra Media y nadie había encontrado aún ningún Anillo Único.

No sé si fue casualidad, pero los dragones desaparecieron en cuanto Mate encontró un anillo de poder, y ahora que se ha desecho de él los dragones han vuelto a aparecer.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Dragones? Más bien diría que esto se ha poblado de orcos. Cada vez que entro en el foro se me pone azul el diccionario.


----------



## duvija

¿Serían tan amables de identificar a esos dragones/orcos por sus avatares? no entiendo cómo nunca me doy cuenta de estas cosas. Debe ser la vejez (dice la que tiene 20 años pero se hace pasar por más madura).


----------



## ACQM

duvija said:


> ¿Serían tan amables de identificar a esos dragones/orcos por sus avatares? no entiendo cómo nunca me doy cuenta de estas cosas. Debe ser la vejez (dice la que tiene 20 años pero se hace pasar por más madura).



Espero que no, que no se identifiquen. La buena moderación, como la que hizo Mate, es la que no deja que los foreros de buen corazón, se den cuenta de los machetazos y constantes explicaciones y justificaciones y toques de atención y advertencias oficiales a los foreros que... no son de tan buen corazón, digamos.

En eso Mate ha tenido siempre mucho arte. ¡Qué lástima que lo haya dejado!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> ¿Serían tan amables de identificar a esos dragones/orcos por sus avatares? no entiendo cómo nunca me doy cuenta de estas cosas.


Tienes que fijarte, cuando el diccionario de Lurrezko se ponga azul es que están cerca. No te puedes fiar de los avatares, a veces se esconden detrás de unos avatares tan inofensivos y dulces como un algodón de azúcar y en cuanto te confías, ¡zas! te han metido un buen bocado en la retaguardia.


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, dejemos de lado los off-topics. Aquí estamos para vengarnos de don Mate. Quiero decir, para homenajearlo.


----------



## duvija

Pues Don Mate siempre me pareció ligeramente azul, qué quieren que les diga...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, dejemos de lado los off-topics. Aquí estamos para vengarnos de don Mate.



Huy, qué bien. ¿Vamos a ser Los nuevos vengativos? Yo me pido Moneypenny. Aunque me parece que no es de esa serie.


----------



## Lurrezko

Desde que se cercenó eso de "amargo" en el nick ya nunca fue el mismo, no nos engañemos. Se gandalfizó. Y ahora nos deja para acabar sus días en el huerto, como Brando en El padrino.


----------



## swift

Que no, que no. Que Bocha era Yul Brynner y Mate era Eli Wallach en los Magníficos 7.


----------



## Lurrezko

La cuestión es que esperábamos un aluvión de foreros sedientos de venganza, un final más mussoliniano. Y esto es un remanso de paz, un aburrimiento. Colchonero, no me creo tanto elogio unánime, aquí hay gato encerrado.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lurrezko said:


> La cuestión es que esperábamos un aluvión de foreros sedientos de venganza, un final más mussoliniano. Y esto es un remanso de paz, un aburrimiento. Colchonero, no me creo tanto elogio unánime, aquí hay gato encerrado.



Hombre, yo he dejado nada menos que cuatro gatos encerrados, estratégicamente situados al lado de los radiadores.


----------



## Colchonero

Sin duda, los Navy Mods que siguen en ejercicio están bloqueando todos los comentarios vengativos y crueles. Es la célebre solidaridad de los sheriffs, que incluye a los que ya se han jubilado y andan sentados en los parques -solos, fanés, descangallados- alimentando a las palomas.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> Que no, que no. Que Bocha era Yul Brynner y Mate era Eli Wallach en los Magníficos 7.



Espera, que esa peli no me la sé. Tengo que buscar en el Tutubo.

Mirad, he encontrado a Mate con su inconfundible acento argentino lidiando con los posts mal escritos del Zóloezpañó. El Tutubo es una mina de información.


----------



## Vanda

swift said:


> Que no, que no. Que Bocha era Yul Brynner y Mate era Eli Wallach en los Magníficos 7.


Ainda bem que já tinha bebido água, se não teria molhado a tela toda.


----------



## Mate

La popularidad y el cariño que refleja esta despedida no hace sino reafirmar que tomarme un largo descanso fue la decisión acertada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Oiga, oiga, que aquí somos pocos pero le profesamos un cariño sin fisuras. Devoción, casi diría.


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought this was going to be a tribute, but it turned out to be a roast 
But I'm not surprised it's come to this. Once you started putting sugar in your mate, it was all downhill from there. 
Anyway, thanks for everything, Guille, especially all the gossip about Lur ... I mean, thanks a million for all you did!


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> I thought this was going to be a tribute, but it turned out to be a roast
> But I'm not surprised it's come to this. Once you started putting sugar in your mate, it was all downhill from there.
> Anyway, thanks for everything, Guille, especially all the gossip about Lur ... I mean, thanks a million for all you did!


You're welcome!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cuando me iniciaba en estos foros, tuve una discusión relativamente larga con un moderador, a causa de una seria discrepancia respecto a la supresión de un mensaje. La discusión partió bastante áspera, pero se fue suavizando a medida que intercambiábamos PMs y finalmente terminamos por llegar a un acuerdo en que ninguna de las dos partes quedó completamente feliz, pero no quedamos enemistados. El moderador mandó copia de su último PM a Mateamargo, como se llamaba entonces, y que no había tenido arte ni parte en la discusión.

Para mi grata sorpresa, Mate me mandó un largo PM en que se disculpaba por posibles malentendidos y me clarificaba por qué se había procedido como se hizo. Para mí, ese PM fue una clase magistral sobre el papel de un buen moderador, y me enseñó muchísimo. Se lo agradecí entonces y se lo sigo agradeciendo hasta ahora.

Pidieron anécdotas que mostraran cómo ha sido y es nuestro buen Mate. Ésta es mi contribución, modesta pero muy sincera.


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Cuando me iniciaba en estos foros, tuve una discusión relativamente larga con un moderador, a causa de una seria discrepancia respecto a la supresión de un mensaje. La discusión partió bastante áspera, pero se fue suavizando a medida que intercambiábamos PMs y finalmente terminamos por llegar a un acuerdo en que ninguna de las dos partes quedó completamente feliz, pero no quedamos enemistados. El moderador mandó copia de su último PM a Mateamargo, como se llamaba entonces, y que no había tenido arte ni parte en la discusión.
> 
> Para mi grata sorpresa, Mate me mandó un largo PM en que se disculpaba por posibles malentendidos y me clarificaba por qué se había procedido como se hizo. Para mí, ese PM fue una clase magistral sobre el papel de un buen moderador, y me enseñó muchísimo. Se lo agradecí entonces y se lo sigo agradeciendo hasta ahora.
> 
> Pidieron anécdotas que mostraran cómo ha sido y es nuestro buen Mate. Ésta es mi contribución, modesta pero muy sincera.



Chupamedias! Oldy, ¿te creés que por ser más viejo que yo se te deben permitir estos elogios?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Duvija, vieja gruñona de los dientes para afuera, si no a mí, ¿a quién?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A mi perro. Se llama Meriadoc Brandybuck, aka Merry. Mi veterinario puso cara de espanto en cuanto oyó el nombre con el que lo bautizamos, pero Mate lo entiende, ¿verdad, amigo?


----------



## Mate

Valeria Mesalina said:


> A mi perro. Se llama Meriadoc Brandybuck, aka Merry. Mi veterinario puso cara de espanto en cuanto oyó el nombre con el que lo bautizamos, pero Mate lo entiende, ¿verdad, amigo?


Comparte jauría con mi viejo Samwise, o Sam. Merry (Meriadoc Brandybuck), Pippin y Samwise Gamgee. Era así, si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo siempre quise tener un búho para llamarlo Sauron.


----------



## duvija

Qué tristeza. Mi gata se llamaba 'Kitty'.


----------



## Colchonero

Sois una banda de frikis. Mi perro se llamaba Stalin, como Dios manda.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro que sí, hombre. Mi primer gato atendía por Atila, que también era un tipo muy expeditivo. Ya hablé de él en uno de aquellos hilos didácticos de antaño, en los que fomentábamos el carácter serio y académico de WR. Lo copio, ya sabéis que odio repetirme.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Claro que sí, hombre. Mi primer gato atendía por Atila, que también era un tipo muy expeditivo. Ya hablé de él en uno de aquellos hilos didácticos de antaño, en los que fomentábamos el carácter serio y académico de WR. Lo copio, ya sabéis que odio repetirme.



Ah, ese hilo... Cómo lo dejamos morir así nomás...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Saludos para Mate. Nunca tuve problemas con él. Siempre riguroso y amable. _O tempora!_


----------

